# iPod Touch 32GB 2nd Gen-1 week old



## Brythe

I'd say around $300-325 shipped for that nice iTouch you've got there.


----------



## Conley

$360, I'd say.


----------



## Sgtbash

BTW, other users cant use those apps youi bought beause the next time they synced it would wipe them as they are tied to your account.

Just to let you know


----------



## cuy50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
BTW, other users cant use those apps youi bought beause the next time they synced it would wipe them as they are tied to your account.

Just to let you know









Really? I wouldn't know, I always use manual sync! But if it is so then too bad







All were free except stick wars!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brythe* 
I'd say around $300-325 shipped for that nice *iTouch* you've got there.










Bastard
















Lol keep em coming guys I appreciate it.


----------



## cyber_monkey91

$330 shipped.


----------



## Drivr3g

$350 shipped.


----------



## [Teh Root]

$365 shipped.


----------



## Swiftes

$350 Shipped.


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Why did you get it and sell it after only a week. Made a big mistake or something?


----------



## cuy50

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acoma_Andy* 
Why did you get it and sell it after only a week. Made a big mistake or something?









I owe some guys a lot of money.....let's leave it at that. just kidding lol


----------

